# Bur Oak Advise



## oysterman (Sep 11, 2007)

The wife picked Burr Oak for camping this coming Labor Day weekend. I have a canoe and no knowledge of the lake. Fishing will be secondary activity to canoeing and hiking but will hope to get some time in wetting a line. I'll be fishing for fun and not to eat. Any advise of a local bait shop, species to focus on, technigue or location for this time of year would be greatly appreciated. Or if I should stick to paddeling and hiking and forget the poles our honesty would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Theres a Gun/Bait shop in Trimble, Its at the The Brickyard Drive Thru, Its owned by my Uncle. Stop there they can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Go crappie fishing and you'll have a ball. You probably won't catch any monsters but you'll catch a boatload and maybe a warmouth here or there. Use to do it in college, lots of fun really!


----------



## oysterman (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys, it is appreciated very much.


----------



## fishslime (Jul 28, 2006)

The catfishing can be good at Burr Oak. It has some nice channels cats in it.
Normally if you find them you'll catch a good number of large fish


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

ill be there doing the same as you ryan..i only will be fishing from kayka and have no experince of the lake. Would love to catch some fish though, ill be going after anything that will bite


----------



## sportspal2 (Aug 22, 2008)

my wife and I are heading to burr oak this weekend for an day/overnight fishing trip...will try to stay at this campsites that are located near the docks (primitive). during the day we will try for bass and crappie and at night catfish...we will also have a canoe...so we hope to see ya there...we will be driving a orange/gold ranger...stop by and say hi if you like

mike and sharon


fish caught in 2008...not enough...sniff


----------



## oysterman (Sep 11, 2007)

I think we are in the main campground. Brown Chevy new style with green old town canoe. We have a white boxer that will be with us and in the canoe wearing a green life jacket. Can't miss us.

Good luck and see you there.


----------



## fishslime (Jul 28, 2006)

Fishman said:


> Go crappie fishing and you'll have a ball. You probably won't catch any monsters but you'll catch a boatload and maybe a warmouth here or there. Use to do it in college, lots of fun really!


We see and hear about a few monsters, but the most of the fish are 6 inchers and maybe one good one for even 500 dinks


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

lots of channel cats in the lake. Supposed to be top bass lake too.


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

any ideas on the best baits there to target channels and are there any flat heads in the lake ?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes there are Flatties in the lake just not alot of them , As far as baits Ive always had bet luck on worms, cut bait, and liver , My best spots are the coves to the left headed to the dam, the middle cove across from the dam , and the upper end of the lake, This will be a great place for the canoes cause in spots it getts kinda shallow and the other boats cant get in there


----------



## sportspal2 (Aug 22, 2008)

We stopped by the "brickyard" drive through to get some bait (cool). folks there were really nice!
We arrived saturady later than we wanted...got the canoe in by 5 p.m.
wife fished with night crawler...i was plugging away. We had a blast! We have a small outboard...merc that enables us to get around a little better on the big lakes.
We did'nt catch much saturday, wife caught a small rock bass, i caught nothing...i have this "no catch and release policy"...lol We had so much fun we decided to return sunday.
Sunday was about the same...we did'nt catch anything, however, this does not mean much...we are not great anglers'..lol. The botton line though is: this is a really great lake!...not to many boats to contend with...just really peaceful!!!
P.S.
Our good deed was helping a pontoon boat that had run out of gas (lady and her daughter)...the gas did'nt help (pressure bulb), however, we did'nt leave until a larger boat arrived...what goes around comes around!

2008 fish catch...not enough!


----------

